# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Phoenix V29 Mate 9, Nova & other latest Huawei added

## mohamed73

*Added safe repair method with factory firmware - without erase NV, IMEI.
Huawei 2K platform flashing support added.*  *Huawei G9 Plus*
MLA-TL00
MLA-TL10
MLA-UL00 *Huawei Maimang 5*
MLA-AL00
MLA-AL10
MLA-CL00 *Huawei Mate 9*
MHA-AL10A
MHA-AL10B
MHA-AL10C
MHA-L09B
MHA-L29B
MHA-L2AB
MHA-TL00A *Huawei Mate 9*
LON-AL00A
LON-AL00B
LON-AL00C
LON-AL00D
LON-CL00B
LON-L09A
LON-L09B
LON-L29A
LON-L29B
LON-L29C
LON-L29D
LON-TL10B *Huawei Nova* 
CAN-AL00
CAN-AL10
CAN-L1
CAN-L2
CAN-L3
CAN-L11
CAN-L12
CAN-L13
CAN-TL10
CAN-[B]TL20
CAZ-AL00 *Huawei Nova Plus*
MLA-L1
MLA-L2
MLA-L3
MLA-L11
MLA-L12
MLA-L13  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  download link v29
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

